# Immigration proof of address



## pictou

When you go into immigration to get your residency card (we already have the consulate issued visas) what will serve as proof of address? I was thinking a letter from the landlord (we are renting) in Spanish stating we have rented their house with the address etc...would this suffice or do we need something more? We do not have to pay utilities so won't have a utility bill in our name.

Should we think about translating our lease agreement?


----------



## joaquinx

pictou said:


> . . . what will serve as proof of address? I was thinking a letter from the landlord (we are renting) in Spanish stating we have rented their house with the address etc...would this suffice or do we need something more? We do not have to pay utilities so won't have a utility bill in our name.


The electric bill for your house. It doesn't have to be in your name. I might be a good idea to get a copy of your landlord IFE (voters card) card as proof that you didn't find the electric bill in the trash.


----------



## pictou

Our landlord is Canadian so likely doesn't have a voters card. But if a utility bill will even though it isn't in my name that makes it easy.

Thanks


----------



## TundraGreen

pictou said:


> Our landlord is Canadian so likely doesn't have a voters card. But if a utility bill will even though it isn't in my name that makes it easy.
> 
> Thanks


If the utility bill is not in your name, it is advisable to include a letter explaining that fact. And include a copy of an ID card for that person as mentioned above. If they don't have an IFE card, then a copy of one page of their passport or their visa card. A sample letter is:

City, el Day de Month de Year

SECRETARIA DE GOBERNACION
INSTITUTO NACIONAL DE MIGRACION
DELEGACION REGIONAL DE CITY

P R E S E N T E

ASUNTO : ACLARACIÓN COMPROBANTE DE DOMICILIO

Por medio de la presente hago la aclaración de que el comprobante de domicilio que presento esta a nombre de Name which appears on the receipt quien es el [Explain who this person is..] el dueño.. la mamá del dueño.. etc.

Atentamente

Your complete name and signature as it appears in your passport


----------



## sparks

Immigration is always impressed with a Constancia de Domicilio which you get at your local delegado office. Of course you need some proof of residence with them as well


----------



## joaquinx

sparks said:


> Immigration is always impressed with a Constancia de Domicilio which you get at your local delegado office. Of course you need some proof of residence with them as well


Whoa, to get a proof of address, I need a proof of address? I'm thankful that the Migration office that I use accepts a CFE bill without my name and the IFE card from my dueña as proof of address.


----------



## pictou

Thanks for the advice...we'll try the letter.


----------



## pappabee

All we needed was a utililty bill and a copy of our lease. No big problem.


----------



## pictou

My problem is utilities and services will not be in my name.


----------



## joaquinx

pictou said:


> My problem is utilities and services will not be in my name.


You don't need them in your name. I doubt that your landlord would want them in your name and to put them in your name probably will cost a bundle.


----------



## pappabee

Over the last year and a half I have spoken to about 30 different people who rent in the area and NO ONE has the utilities in their names. From what I understand it's a real pain to get the utilities changed over into a renters name.


----------



## pictou

Sounds like I should get my lease translated. 
Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO

pictou said:


> Sounds like I should get my lease translated.
> Thanks


It is only legal in Spanish anyway, in the event of a conflict.


----------



## DennyDaddy

Hello...
Maybe different in other areas of Mexico but when I did my last visa at RP the office that handled my visa paperwork just went to my Mex bank with me and had the bank make copies of 3 months statements and just the one page, for each month, as they said if I got all the pages with the daily transactions it had to be turned in...
So the office just got copies of my deposits to show income and my bank statements showing the the bank pays my elec bill, even tho it's in my landlords' name.

So those three front statements and a letter from landlord saying in Spanish that we are living at a certain address, was all that I turned in.

The fee was not bad that I was charged, as the person that handled me took me around to all needed places like to get a photo and paid for it, took me to the bank also then after all papers was complete drove me to the Mex IMM office to get my visa. 

To pay the small fee about 70 bucks and handled everything was sure worth it.

I was surprised all went quick and so smooth... Mexico..ya know!

Now will hope my Mex driver lic goes as smooth! Now that I think I can get a Mex to come in and translate....

DD


----------

